# Bonham ISD's E-Tractor Project



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

We're winding down on this year's EV project. The conversion of a Ford 9N Farm Tractor. The students have been taking state tests, and allowed to wind down at the end of the day, recently by driving the E-Tractor around in the school yard. I've asked for permission to disc up a small area for a student planted/worked garden, we'll see how that turns out. Photo/Videos of this project can be seen at:

www.flickr.com/photos/mbarkley/sets/72157622014927239/


----------

